# Drop in Insulin Requirements (13 - 17 weeks)



## Urbansoulpie (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi All

Wondering if you can help me.

Ages ago at the beginning of my pregnancy my consultant mentioned a drop in insulin requirements between 13 ? 17 weeks (I think) before it starts to rise until the baby is born.
This was ages ago and I?ve kind of forgotten the details of what he said and when I saw him last week at (13 plus 3) he didn?t mention it again.

Does anyone have any experience of this drop in insulin?

I?m asking because last night I ate and bloused as usual and before bed had a sugar of 7.1 but with 2.65 bob, then woke with a hypo at 1.30am so ate sweets which would usually last me through but then woke again at 4.15am going hypo again and ate my usual amount of sweets plus a few more, thinking this would definitely get me through until the morning.
So I woke at 7.30am and was starting to hypo again!
And this pattern has continued all morning. Definately not normal for me as my sugars are usually pretty easy to predict and well controlled.

I?m not back at the clinic for another week and just wondered if this was what I should be expecting around this time (now 14 plus 2).
I was expecting my requirements to drop but this suddenly, it?s like a switch has been flicked!!

Any sharing of your experiences would be appreciated!


----------



## Monkey (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't remember this happening last time, and it definitely hasn't this time - I'm only just ahead of you, and no drop in requirements yes. Starting to rise slowly, which seems to match last time.

Worth a line to your DSN / DSMW if you've got one? And I guess just manage it - seems to be the name of the game for this pregnancy malarky!



Urbansoulpie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Wondering if you can help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,

I never  got insulin resistance. From 16 weeks I went the other way and it did not stop.
My normal insulin before pregnancy and now are novorapid 8,12, 16 and then 26 insulatard.

Pregnancy i got down to 4,4,8 and 12, Crazy low amounts. I was hypoing all the time.

They couldnt tell me why and still havent to this day.

Mine started at about 14 weeks with night time 1am hypo's. We slowly started to adjust my basal 2 at a time, and very quickly i was down to 12 which more than half i am on normally.

My hubby had to call 999 once as i was totally out of it one morning, i was 1.1 and it took 3 paramedics and him 30 mins to get me back up. I was totally spaced out.

The worse was every time i was low i had morning sickness, so i spent whole days being sick and trying to get my sugars up so the sickness would stop. But then not wanting them too high. Really was a night mare sometimes.

Id call your team and see what they say. I have always been told i know my medication and myself the best so do what i think is best, but always best to check with baby 

Hope you get them sorted  If you need to chat about it just let me know. xx


----------



## trophywench (Aug 10, 2012)

Well - the highs are caused simply by preg hormones (including growth hormones, which are delivered via you before they get to baby) and the lows because baby basically is 'eating' all your carbs for it's own purposes.

That's a very basic explanation and of course though something might well 'usually' happen at X or Y weeks, as we all know very well with D generally - that doesn't mean by any stretch of the imagination that our own D has read the textbook !

Just reduce your insulin and you may quite likely have to play with TBRs as well, if not a permanent adjustment (though temporary IYSWIM LOL)

9 months of fire-fighting BGs is what pregnancy brings!  Good luck!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 15, 2012)

trophywench said:


> 9 months of fire-fighting BGs is what pregnancy brings!  Good luck!



That is exactly what is it


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 23, 2012)

trophywench said:


> as we all know very well with D generally - that doesn't mean by any stretch of the imagination that our own D has read the textbook !



LOL TW - I think my diabetes must be a right swot, my levels are slowly creeping up and at 18wks it sounds like its the norm!!

Slightly higher levels the last week or so but my combined ante natal team are saying that I am a perfect example of a pregnant diabetic, although I don't think many would want to follow in my footsteps with the hyperemesis malarky!!

HBA is now 5.7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> HBA is now 5.7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Terrific Suze!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 23, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Terrific Suze!



Thanks Alan, I am chuffed with myself, and so I should be! LOL
- haven't been having many hypos either, considering the tight control I thought they would have been more of an issue!

Tis true what they say...get rid of the hypos and you'll get rid of the highs (think TrophyWench first said that to me!)


----------

